# @#&%!!@



## ajohn (May 15, 2010)

Just got sniped outta this jar.It was mine till the last second.Now I know how Paul B.and Blue felt.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Deep-Olive-Green-Ball-Pfct-Mason-1-2-gallon-/200471245586?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead047312&autorefresh=true


----------



## Wangan (May 16, 2010)

Sorry AJ,shes a beauty.That is one reason why I would rather just decide if I want something from a seller and pay their price.No rug being pulled out from under me that way.


----------



## ajohn (May 16, 2010)

Yah,I know it sounds like I'm whining cause I am!I'm acting like a big spoiled baby,a poor looser,and if I knew who won that jar I would consider pushing him down and take his lunch money.......................................................................................
 ...................................................................................................................OK,I'm over it[8|].
 Boy ,if  Frued was has here he'd probably say something like"It's not about the jar,is it"
 ..................Then I'd have to push him down too!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 16, 2010)

That's why people tell me they buy bottles off my website rather than fleabay.
 People would just rather buy something for a fixed price than waste thier time bidding and get sniped at the last minute. That and many people dont like paypal.
 Anymore if I decide to bid on fleabay I just enter what I would be willing to pay. If I win it, so be it, if not, I know I didnt overbid. I actually win quite a few items that way.


----------



## Wangan (May 16, 2010)

Woah,how did I miss that Gunner?I didnt know you sold bottles.Looks like Im going to have to start scrimping and saving because its looking like medicines are a category I really enjoy.

 Im sorry but I had to laugh at your analogy AJ.I can imagine the frustration of that happening to me and the sound of my curses and probably slamming my mouse through my desktop.I hope another comes along soon and I will keep my eyes peeled for any I happen to find of any color.Good luck.


----------



## appliedlips (May 16, 2010)

I know how you feel AJ, it happens to me all of the time. On a positive note check out this jar I just won, some cheap skate put his bid in too early and I beat him out at the last second.[]

http://cgi.ebay.com/Deep-Olive-Green-Ball-Pfct-Mason-1-2-gallon-/200471245586?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead047312&autorefresh=true


----------



## appliedlips (May 16, 2010)

On a side note, I don't collect jars and wasn't the buyer just couldn't resist.


----------



## ajohn (May 17, 2010)

[][:'(][8D][&:][][X(][&o][8|][][][]
 It's a midlife thing


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 17, 2010)

AJ, if you haven't signed up for a sniper program yet, go do it.  Then, plug in the most you're willing to pay, and like Gunther - if you don't win it, get ready to snipe another day.  I've been using Auction Sniper for several years now & it saves me a lot of frustration if not a lot of money.  I believe they still give you the first 3 snipes for free. The small percentage they charge after that is well worth the peace of mind.  -Tammy


----------



## junkyard jack (May 18, 2010)

I bid on that one as well, but got outbid fairly early. Good deep green color on that one. I don't have the "snipe" feature either.


----------



## jays emporium (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost the bid but it is simply your fault for not bidding the maximum you would have paid.  e***u(776) must have wanted that jar more than you did because he bid higher.  If you wanted it so bad that you are upset about losing it you should have bid $156.50 instead of $56.50 and waited until the last few seconds to bid.  If he outbid you then you probably wouldn't feel so bad now thinking you would have paid more.


----------



## Poison_Us (May 18, 2010)

Bid to win, I always say.  You may end up paying more than you want to pay, but hey, you got what you wanted.  Sometimes it makes it worth the price.


----------

